# G.SKILL Trident Z RGB / Royal / Neo - Mainboard Software UnterstÃ¼tzung (3rd Party Software Support) [11/2020]



## Cody_GSK (5. Februar 2020)

*Trident Z RGB / Royal / Neo - Mainboard Software Unterstützung*

Wir arbeiten mit den den jeweiligen Herstellern zusammen, um zu gewährleisten dass sich die Beleuchtung der Trident Z RGB / Royal / Neo synchron mit anderen Komponenten über die LED Software des Mainboards steuern lässt. Zur Zeit gibt es noch einige Einschränkungen dabei, bitte kontrolliert daher, dass folgende Voraussetzungen erfüllt sind. Andernfalls lässt sich die Beleuchtung der Module unter Umständen nicht wie gewünscht anpassen. Sobald wir neue Informationen von den jeweiligen Herstellern erhalten, werde wir die Informationen an dieser Stelle aktualisieren.

Die aktuellste Version von Trident Z Lighting Control findet Ihr hier: Download-G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.

*1. ASUS - Aura Sync*


Wir raten auf Grund möglicher Softwarekonflikte davon ab Aura Sync und Trident Z Lighting Control parallel zu installieren.

*2. MSI - Mystic Light / Dragon Center*


Wir raten auf Grund möglicher Softwarekonflikte davon ab Mystic Light / Dragon Center und Trident Z Lighting Control parallel zu installieren.

*3. Gigabyte - RGB Fusion (2.0)*


Wir raten auf Grund möglicher Softwarekonflikte davon ab RGB Fusion und Trident Z Lighting Control parallel zu installieren.
Hinweise für Nutzer der Version B2.0110.1: [Trident Z Royal / Neo] Gigabyte RGB Fusion B20.0110.1 DRAM Lighting Not Working

*4. ASRock - Polychrome RGB*


Bei allen Polychrome RGB fähigen Mainboards kann die Beleuchtung über die Polychrome RGB App gesteuert werden.
Wir raten auf Grund möglicher Softwarekonflikte davon ab Polychrome RGB und Trident Z Lighting Control parallel zu installieren.

*5. Razer Chroma* (neu in V1.00.17)


Sowohl Chroma Studio aus der Razer Software Suite und Lighting Control müssen installiert sein.
Die Steuerung durch Razer Chroma wird in Lighting Control mit den beiden Schaltflächen "Ext Sync" und "Razer Chroma" aktiviert.
Es können in Chroma für den RAM nur 4 LED Zonen je Modul zugewiesen werden (Softwarebeschränkung auf Seiten von Chroma).
Da die Steuerung durch Chroma nahezu in Echtzeit erfolgt, ist ein höhere CPU-Last als im Standalone Modus zu beobachten.

Falls ihr Probleme mit der Steuerung der LED Beleuchtung habt, einige allgemein Hinweise dazu:


Aktualisiert das BIOS auf die neueste Version
Prüft ob eine aktualisierte Version der LED Software eures Mainboards verfügbar ist.
Frühere Software Releases (Trident Z RGB Control) werden nicht länger unterstützt oder zum Download angeboten.
Wir empfehlen allen Nutzern die aktuellste Version von Trident Z Lighting Control zu verwenden.
[Trident Z Lighting Control] Basic Setup and Troubleshooting Guide
[Trident Z Lighting Control] Driver Conflict / Clean Uninstall Guide


----------



## Cody_GSK (19. November 2020)

Auch an dieser Stelle noch mal folgender Hinweis:

Sowohl für Trident Z Lighting Control als auch für die LED Apps  der Mainboard-Hersteller ist ein Update zur Verwendung mit den Ryzen 5000 Prozessoren notwendig.

*ASRock*
Es wird Polychrome RGB ab Ver2.0.83 benötigt (als Beta verfügbar).

*ASUS*
Es wird die aktuellste Version von Armoury Crate benötigt.

*Gigabyte*
Es wird RGB Fusion 2.0 ab B20.1113.1 benötigt.
_Achtung: Es ist mit B20.1113.1 keine individuelle Konfiguration der LEDs möglich und muss Sync All genutzt werden._

*MSI*
Es wird Dragon Center ab Version 2.0.92.0 benötigt.


----------

